# Any thoughts on Husqvarna 460 Rancher vs the 365 Chainsaw?



## AtTheCross (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello -
Just wondering if anyone has used the Husqvarna 365 and if it is worth the extra $250 over the 460 rancher. I want to run a 24 inch bar for cutting up 20-22 inch diameyer trees. Any and all thoughts are appreciated and welcome.


----------



## Zack R (Jan 15, 2019)

AtTheCross said:


> Hello -
> Just wondering if anyone has used the Husqvarna 365 and if it is worth the extra $250 over the 460 rancher. I want to run a 24 inch bar for cutting up 20-22 inch diameyer trees. Any and all thoughts are appreciated and welcome.



I run the 365 and its a great saw (magnesium case, pro grade saw, easy to repair, inboard clutch, built to last). A 24" bar would not be an issue. Mine is a model year 2000 and at almost 20 years old it still works like new. Two pulls and it fires, push in the choke and it starts on the 3rd pull every time.

Currently I cut about five cords a year with it, an easy life compared to what its designed to handle.


----------



## AtTheCross (Jan 15, 2019)

I greatly appreciate your time. That is very helpful info for me. Thank you very much. Safe cutting and enjoy that warm fire this winter


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 15, 2019)

Burying a 20" bar in hardwoods is the limit for *most* 60cc saws, for they will start to bog down to one degree or another if you lean on them.

I'd certainly want to use the more powerful saw when regularly running a 24" bar in that diameter wood.

The 365 has 33% more horsepower.


----------



## salecker (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi
 460 homeowner clam shell saw
 365 Professional split case saw.
 460 ok
 365 better.
 Depends on your use and how you like your tools.I try to by the best i can afford,resale usually is higher as well.
 There are people out there that use both saws to make a living.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a 460 as my only chainsaw for felling, bucking, limbing, etc and it gets heavy. If I could have afforded one small chainsaw and one large chainsaw I would have done that instead. I needed one saw to do it all and the 460 fit the bill.


----------



## AtTheCross (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I really appreciate it. I have my echo CS-400 that I will plan to use for climbing and keep the new saw for cutting up the rounds. I wish you all blessings and a great day.


----------



## mellow (Jan 17, 2019)

You have your answer but if you come across an older 365 special, that saw never disappointed me. I ran a 20" bar on it and it cut through anything I threw at it.  Always started on the 2nd pull.


----------



## NoobTube (Jan 23, 2019)

I just went through this exercise and the price difference for the 562XP was too small to pass up. I really like my 562. Its slightly lighter than the 365 and i'm running a 24" bar on it with no problems. I've buried it in almost 30" rounds and it just eats... I highly recommend it! You definitey can't go wrong with it or the 365 from what I hear.


----------



## LumberJackyl-76 (Jan 23, 2019)

AtTheCross said:


> Hello -
> Just wondering if anyone has used the Husqvarna 365 and if it is worth the extra $250 over the 460 rancher. I want to run a 24 inch bar for cutting up 20-22 inch diameyer trees. Any and all thoughts are appreciated and welcome.


Hello, the 365 is a bigger saw, 65cc. It will saw faster and smoother than a 460. I run a Husky 372, a few cc's bigger makes a huge difference


----------



## woodhog73 (Jan 29, 2019)

LumberJackyl-76 said:


> Hello, the 365 is a bigger saw, 65cc. It will saw faster and smoother than a 460. I run a Husky 372, a few cc's bigger makes a huge difference



A pre Xtorq 365 is 65cc. Same bottom end as a 372 but 5 cc smaller. If the decomp valve is on the side of the cylinder it’s a pre Xtorq. Non plastic cage bottom end bearings and considered better built. but smaller and less powerful than a Xtorq 365 which is a full 70cc saw. if it’s an Xtorq 365 then it’s 70cc and the decomp valve is on top of the cylinder.  Exact same as a 372. It puts out slightly less HP because of the divider in the transfer cover. But it’s still a 70cc saw. Grind out the divider on a 70cc Xtorq 365 and wala you have a 372 Xtorq for $100 less.

Both the 365 and 372 are in there last year. Get em while u can. Only difference in the Xtorq models is the divider in the transfer cover, the 372 comes with 2 felling spikes as opposed to 1 on the 365, and the $100 difference in price. Other than that identicle saws. Pre Xtorq ( XP saws ) the added difference is the air filter. High top on the 372. Smaller filter on 365. And 5cc less displacement on pre Xtorq 365s

460 is a plastic clam shell saw. Ok I guess. But not a 365/372 on any planet. A department store saw. 

365/372 Great pro saws to last many years of hard use.

Oh ya your question forget the 460 just get the 365. Don’t even have to think about it.


----------



## smoke eater (Feb 10, 2019)

bought the 460 new at TSC around 10 yrs ago. i use it only for the large trees so not too often. it starts and runs great everytime. its a heavy saw for me with the 24 inch bar so using it all day is tough. i would compare the weights and go with your budget.


----------



## Neurotoxin (Feb 11, 2019)

365 is a beauty saw. I own a 371XP and the 365 is just as good. The Rancher is ok and I know a few people that own them. They lack the power and not too sure how long they will last. I'd get the 365 over the Rancher any day.


----------

